# Pronunciation



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 27, 2007)

Roundhouse kick:Tdollyio chagi
Could someone write out the pronunciation of that Korean term?

AoG


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 27, 2007)

I will defer to me collegues that know better about details, but I'll tell you what I know.

The 1st sound (td sound) is just that, a combination between the 2. My crude transliteration is: Dole-yo Cha gi. It's a hard g at the end (like a karate gi). I hope that helps.


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 27, 2007)

That's pretty much it....  I think that the closest English can get is Dole yo - Cha gi.  Korean really has no accents, so the accent is even on every syllable.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks!

AoG


----------



## Last Fearner (Dec 30, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Roundhouse kick:Tdollyio chagi
> Could someone write out the pronunciation of that Korean term?
> 
> AoG


 
*Roundhouse kick or "Turning Kick"*​ 
~ spelling and pronunciation ~​ 
*&#46028;&#47140; &#52264;&#44592;* = Dolryeo Chagi (Dol ryeo Cha gi)

pronounced: "Dole - Ree aw Chah - Gee" (spoken smooth an quickly to blend together)

First word - First syllable
&#12599; = D : a hard consonant (differs from&#12620; the soft consonant letter T)

&#12631; = O : the long vowel sound as in "go"

&#12601; + L : the R/L sound. As an ending consonant, this is usually the L.

*&#46028;* = Dol : pronounced "Dole" which rhymes with "goal"

First word - Second syllable
&#12601; = R : as a beginning consonant, this is often an R (especially when followed by a "Y")

&#12629; = Yeo : the basic vowel &#12627; is pronounced either "uh" like "up" or "aw" like "saw"
the use of the second line to the left in &#12629;adds a Y to the vowel to become "yeo" - pronounced "yaw"

*&#47140;* = Ryeo : The "R" and "Y" slightly rolls the tongue. Say the word "raw" with an "e" after the "r". "reaw"

First word - both syllables

*&#46028; &#47140;* = Dolryeo : (Dole - ree - aw)

Second word - First syllable

&#12618; = Ch : as in "Chop"

&#12623; = A : The vowel "A" is always pronounced "Ah" as in the composer "Bach."

*&#52264;* = Cha : pronounced "Chah" as in "Chop"

Second word - Second syllable
&#12593; = G : The K/G consonant usually uses the harder "G" when beginning a syllable

&#12643; = I : The vowel "I" is always pronounced like a long "E" as in "see"

*&#44592; *= Gi : Pronounced "Gee" as in the word "Geek"

Second word - both syllables

*&#52264;&#44592;* = Chagi : ("Chah - Gee")


Note: The Korean word "Koryeo" (&#44256;&#47140 is the name of the ancient Dynasty and is where the western pronunciation of "Korea" comes from. It is pronounced "Ko Ree aw" and is very close to the pronunciation of "Dolryeo" for "turning" as in Dolryeo Chagi - "Turning Kick" or Roundhouse Kick.


----------

